
Zero Knowledge Authentication Protocol Secure Comparator - cossacklabs
https://cossacklabs.com/introducing_secure_comparator.html
======
cossacklabs
... and a more formal whitepaper for cryptographic people:
[https://cossacklabs.com/static/secure-comparator-
paper-v1.pd...](https://cossacklabs.com/static/secure-comparator-paper-v1.pdf)

